# cut comb minis!



## ruthiesbees

Nice way to be able to give about 2oz honey gifts! The dollar stores sell similar plastic containers so the cost per unit is about 0.10. I'm sure Ziploc isn't that inexpensive. What do you think you could get for them at a Farmer's market, maybe $3.00?


----------



## biggraham610

Nice enjoy. G


----------



## jesseyarnell

Oh thanks Ruth, I will have to check the dollar store. I found these at Walmart.


----------



## RayMarler

I like it too. Good idea, and great video.


----------



## Hogback Honey

What a cool idea! Thanks so much for sharing. I've several relatives that are older, they love honey comb. This year I ended up giving them some comb in a jar with honey, but next year I'll be doing this.


----------



## ruthiesbees

Thank you for the inspiration, Jesse! Found a bar of capped honey in a hive today and the containers at the Dollartree last night. The senior ladies at church tomorrow will be enjoying something sweet from their childhood. It does work out to about 2oz of comb honey.


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy

Like he said, be sure to freeze the comb before serving. Freezing will kill any hive beetle or wax moth eggs or larvae.


----------



## jesseyarnell

Yes, I will be making more of these next year. I bet you could sell these easily for $3. I am still on the trade and barter system with mine, ha.


----------

